# Eau renversée, touches ne fonctionnent plus !



## flatour (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour j ai besoin de votre aide,,,
J ai renversé un tout petit peu d'eau sur le clavier de mon macbook air, et depuis deux touches ne fonctionnent plus, que 2

Que faire svp,,,

Il est sous garantie, je sais qu'il y a des témoins d humidité,,,, ca peut passer?

A savoir que je suis en asie où le climat est humide donc ça pourrait justifier un éventuel témoin d humidité?

Mais en attendant y a t il une solution pour récupérer ces touches?

Merci !


----------



## Arlequin (22 Juin 2012)

le retourner

attendre que ça sèche

croiser les doigts pour ne pas avoir de corrosion et d'autres soucis ultérieurs

acheter au besoin un clavier externe

et éviter de prendre les gars du SAV pour des cons  ... non je doute très sincèrement que la garantie fonctionne


----------



## MONTRSUP (22 Juin 2012)

Hello ,prend le sèche cheveux ,y a pas mieux A+


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Juin 2012)

MONTRSUP a dit:


> Hello ,prend le sèche cheveux ,y a pas mieux A+



  

NE SURTOUT PAS FAIRE CELA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:modo:

Le sèche cheveux risque de faire des dégâts sur le matériel !

Comme l'a dit Arlequin, il faut attendre que ça sèche et prier...
Rien d'autre à faire...

Et, en effet, la garantie ne fonctionnera pas. Surtout l'excuse de l'atmosphère humide car a priori les "témoins d'humidité" devraient être tous "activés" si tel était le cas, et non pas sur une partie locale du clavier...


----------



## Coolsinus (23 Juin 2012)

Alors surtout arrete de l'allumer !
Les gas de la SAV en ouvrant ton ordi verront que c'est du water damage parce que ca se voit sur la carte mere  Mais ils pourront te changer ton clavier pour pas trop cher je pense. Le truc c'est que pour pouvoir changer le clavier, comme c'est un Unibody, il va leur falloir tout sortir, carte mere et peut etre batterie, pas sur le dernier.
Autrement va checker sur iFixit, tu peux peut-etre le faire toi meme  Si tu achetes la bonne piece  
Quoi que je viens de checker sur iFixit et ils parlent pas de remplacement de clavier... :rateau:


----------



## flatour (23 Juin 2012)

Merci !
En attendant, avez vous une solution pour que je puisse faire assez simplement (sans copier coller!) des points simple et des deux points?
Pas du tout réussi (est ce possible?) avec KeyRemap4MacBook,,,
Par ex j'utiliserai bien les touches pomme et alt à droite d'espace
Ou meme un code ASCII mais je crois que ca marche que quand on a le pavé numerique,,,

Merci a vous !


----------



## Coolsinus (23 Juin 2012)

Je ne saurais pas te citer de noms d'app mais je sais qu'il y en a qui te permettent d'avoir plusieurs copier coller. Donc sur ton copier coller numero 1 tu mettras le point, et sur ton copier coller numero 2 tu mettras les deux points


----------



## lyrane (23 Juin 2012)

et bien je dis toujours que la solution est de ne JAMAIS boire ou avoir un liquide près de son ordinateur et de le protéger avec un protège clavier en plastique.... c'est prévu pour et c'est sécuritaire je pense...

Sinon oui sèche cheveux.... c'est ce qui me semble le mieux mais encore faut il faire vite... et ne pas le retourner afin que l'eau ne glisse pas ailleurs... on peut aussi dans un premier temps poser directement une feuille de sopalin afin d'absorber un éventuel surplus de liquide au plus vite avant de sécher...

A ce propos il me semble bien avoir lu quelque part qu'Apple avait mis des capteurs  sous les touches pour voir si un liquide avait été renversé afin d'éviter les abus de garantie...


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Juin 2012)

Cher Lyrane, si tu avais lu tous les posts, on en parle des indicateurs d'humidité, et il vaut mieux le retourner parce que sinon, les gouttes résiduelles, c'est direct sur la carte mère qu'elles vont aller...


----------



## flatour (23 Juin 2012)

Merci,
Personne ne sait comment réaffecter point et 2 points et slash sur option droite et alt droite?
Merci


----------



## esimport (24 Juin 2012)

Le fait que seul le clavier soit impacté est plutôt une bonne nouvelle, la plupart du temps, c'est la carte-mère qui y passe. 

Pour ce qui concerne le clavier, une fois que le mal est fait, pas grand chose à faire, sinon le changer

l'ennui, c'est que Apple ne détaille pas le clavier, ils proposeront très certainement de changer le topcase complet, ce qui est assez cher.

Il est cependant possible de trouver le clavier simple azerty au détail:
http://esimport.fr/macbook-air-a1237/380-clavier-macbook-air-13-a1237.html


----------



## flatour (24 Juin 2012)

Merci pour votre réponse,
Le fait de changer le clavier seul (donc pas tout le topcase) résoudrait forcément le pb?
Ceci dit j'ai espoir que la garantie passe, et donc peu importe qu'ils changent tout ou pas grand chose
merci


----------



## esimport (24 Juin 2012)

oui je pense que le changement de clavier résoudrait le problème, car visiblement deux touches sont en court-circuit
au pire, rien ne vous empêche de réaliser un test, en connectant le clavier sans le monter, car le montage est un fastidieux, il y a 50 vis (tuto analogue, mais sur macbook pro 13):
http://esimport.fr/tuto/tutos-mac/macbook-pro-13-unibody-a1278/demontage-clavier-seul-macbook-pro-unibody-13-a1278


----------



## armenn (25 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous

C'est maintenant sans doute trop tard, mais pour les accidents d'eau il y a un truc qui fonctionne souvent bien
j'ai recupere un appareil photo à 100% malgré un passage en machine à laver.

ne surtout pas allumer l'appareil, si possible enlever les batteries.
ne jamais utiliser le sèche cheveux,

Assécher au mieux avec des papiers absorbants et noyer complètement l'appareil dans une grosse quantité de riz ( non cuit bien sur )
laisser deux ou trois jour, et si possible au chaud ou soleil en déplacent de temps à autre le riz,dessus comme dessous l'appareil.
le riz absorbe énormément l'humidité.

Souvent ça fonctionne, maintenant si l'eau était très acide, un risque de corrosion reste possible, tout comme de l'eau polluée, des dépôts peuvent se produire sur les circuits.


----------



## flatour (25 Juin 2012)

Ca tombe bien pour le riz je suis en asie
hehe
merci a plus


----------

